# Guadalajara / Zapopan Living Cost for single male



## World_Traveler (Jul 9, 2012)

Hello,

Ive done searches on this topic and just wanted to hear some recent feedback. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

How much will I need (USD) to live a comfy life as Single Man in his 30s in Guadalajara or Zapopan? 


Requirements: 

Furnished 1-2 bedroom Or a reasonable sized loft or studio.

Must have a garage or electronic gate to park a car

Going out to eat 2-3 times a week

Gym membership with spa, steam room

Bi monthly 1.5 hour massages 

Socializing, buying drinks on weekends, etc



Thanks for reading :clap2:


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

World_Traveler said:


> Hello,
> 
> Ive done searches on this topic and just wanted to hear some recent feedback. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Values in pesos

Rent about $5000/month
Eating out $1200-$2500/month
Gym ?
Massages ?
Bars $1200-$2500/month
Everything else $10,000/month

Total maybe $20,000 mxn/month ($1500 usd/month) 
+ gym + massages + gas + car insurance


----------



## redraidermty (May 22, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> Values in pesos
> 
> Rent about $5000/month
> Eating out $1200-$2500/month
> ...



Gym, I'm paying 2400 a month at Sports City (with 2 locations in Guadalajara) you can actually spend much more but this membership is the one that works for me. The gym has very nice facilities, steam room and sauna, pool and different machines.


----------



## World_Traveler (Jul 9, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> Values in pesos
> 
> Rent about $5000/month
> Eating out $1200-$2500/month
> ...


Thanks for the quick response Will. I have a few more questions. If you don't mind. 

I plan on going to GDL for a visit next month, to check things out before I make the move. I usually just rent an apt from craigslist for my stay in every latin american country I've stayed in.. Would you advise that? Or is there something more cost effective? 

I have an Non immigrant card already btw. BUt, it's only good for 6 months. Thought it was suppose to be a year? 

Thank You


----------



## World_Traveler (Jul 9, 2012)

redraidermty said:


> Gym, I'm paying 2400 a month at Sports City (with 2 locations in Guadalajara) you can actually spend much more but this membership is the one that works for me. The gym has very nice facilities, steam room and sauna, pool and different machines.


redraidermty, That's Interesting that the gym membership in GDL would cost so much. That's more then the Eqinox here and that place is filled with executives and valet high end cars. :confused2:


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

World_Traveler said:


> Thanks for the quick response Will. I have a few more questions. If you don't mind.
> 
> I plan on going to GDL for a visit next month, to check things out before I make the move. I usually just rent an apt from craigslist for my stay in every latin american country I've stayed in.. Would you advise that? Or is there something more cost effective?
> 
> ...


I think what you have is an FMM, tourist card, which is good for six months. To get a No Inmigrante card (in plastic with your photo), you have to go to Migración and apply for it once you're in Mexico. The fee is around $200US.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

World_Traveler said:


> Thanks for the quick response Will. I have a few more questions. If you don't mind.
> 
> I plan on going to GDL for a visit next month, to check things out before I make the move. I usually just rent an apt from craigslist for my stay in every latin american country I've stayed in.. Would you advise that? Or is there something more cost effective?
> 
> ...


How long will you be here? Anything you find on Craigslist will be expensive. If you are here for just a short stay, why not just find a hotel or hostel. They are available for $200 mxn/day and up. If you will be here for a longer stay, I would book a hotel/hostel for a week. Then find a more permanent place after I got here.


----------



## World_Traveler (Jul 9, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> I think what you have is an FMM, tourist card, which is good for six months. To get a No Inmigrante card (in plastic with your photo), you have to go to Migración and apply for it once you're in Mexico. The fee is around $200US.


Ya i remember the huge hassle and lethargic delays. I have an FM3 trust me. I used to own a business in Ensenada. Been wanting to go to Sinaloa, GDL, Cancun among other Mexican destinations.


----------



## World_Traveler (Jul 9, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> How long will you be here? Anything you find on Craigslist will be expensive. If you are here for just a short stay, why not just find a hotel or hostel. They are available for $200 mxn/day and up. If you will be here for a longer stay, I would book a hotel/hostel for a week. Then find a more permanent place after I got here.


I'm thinking 2-4 weeks... Ya, just trying to get some referrals I suppose. Never stayed at a hostel before.

Don't think I can sleep in a dorm like situation like the doomsday cult. So unless they have a solo room hostel, that would be no go. 

Flights are like 400 bucks round trip from CA to GDL. Is that average? 

Thanks TundraGreen


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

World_Traveler said:


> Ya i remember the huge hassle and lethargic delays. I have an FM3 trust me. I used to own a business in Ensenada. Been wanting to go to Sinaloa, GDL, Cancun among other Mexican destinations.


I guess you have a type of FM3 that I´m not familiar with. The FM3 _rentista_ and _lucrativa_ (the kind I have) are always good for one year. For the last couple of years, at least in Mexico City, the process for getting the FM3 and the renewals have been greatly streamlined and are not a pain in the neck anymore  .


----------



## World_Traveler (Jul 9, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> I guess you have a type of FM3 that I´m not familiar with. The FM3 _rentista_ and _lucrativa_ (the kind I have) are always good for one year. For the last couple of years, at least in Mexico City, the process for getting the FM3 and the renewals have been greatly streamlined and are not a pain in the neck anymore  .


I think there is only 1 type of FM3. The person helping me probably only requested 6 months, thinking I would pay them again to renew sooner. I dunno, Yea my card has my picture, laminated and says no immigrante and its por lucrativa as mentioned.  

What do you have to do to renew it? Just pay a fee at the immigration office?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

World_Traveler said:


> I think there is only 1 type of FM3. The person helping me probably only requested 6 months, thinking I would pay them again to renew sooner. I dunno, Yea my card has my picture, laminated and says no immigrante and its por lucrativa as mentioned.


Who was this person who "helped" you? Asking for only six months on your FM3 sounds a bit odd to me.


----------



## World_Traveler (Jul 9, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Who was this person who "helped" you? Asking for only six months on your FM3 sounds a bit odd to me.


I don't know for sure, you said you didn't know they had one for 6 months. So I just took a guess on what could have happened. My cpa for the business in mexico did the legwork for me. 

So, what's it like to renew FM3? Do I have to furnish other references again etc. Or is it a fee and buenos dias, you're on your way. :focus:


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

World_Traveler said:


> So, what's it like to renew FM3? Do I have to furnish other references again etc. Or is it a fee and buenos dias, you're on your way. :focus:


You can start here: http://www.inm.gob.mx/static/tramites/Estancia/Extension_de_estancia/ProrrogaparaNoInmigrante.pdf


----------



## World_Traveler (Jul 9, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> You can start here: http://www.inm.gob.mx/static/tramites/Estancia/Extension_de_estancia/ProrrogaparaNoInmigrante.pdf


Thanks Isla verde. Where do I go from there?  :ranger:


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

World_Traveler said:


> Thanks Isla verde. Where do I go from there?  :ranger:


To your local INM office to turn in all the required documentation and pay the fees at a nearby bank. You'll be given more detailed instructions at the INM office.


----------



## edgeee (Jun 21, 2012)

*Howdy..*

fascinating!!
as the old meets the new, the known disappears into the unkown and the shadows wrap around us all.
welcome to the dark side.

just kidding, but isn't this great?
WT, that's quite a name to live up to. of course, if you're just getting started, it's totally legit.
can you tell us where else you've been?


----------



## World_Traveler (Jul 9, 2012)

edgeee said:


> fascinating!!
> as the old meets the new, the known disappears into the unkown and the shadows wrap around us all.
> welcome to the dark side.
> 
> ...


Yes sir I feel like I'm at idle in the US. Wingspan doubles when I'm abroad for me at least. I suppose this may be a cross roads of young and old. I appreciate the welcome friend. I live the dark lol.. Enjoying the Single and Not lonely lifestyle. 

South America, Very attractive and friendly euro looking latin women, Game Changer, Life Changing... Brazil, Uruguay-Punta Del Este. Monaco of South America. Ferarri's and Yachts. Lived in Argentina, Palermo soho Buenos Aires, Lived in Downtown Seoul Korea and the very Zen, lush and super green country side of South Korea. Shanghai China, Hawaii, Vancouver British Columbia, Snowboarding in Whistler black comb mountain. Loved it there.. Lots of cute friendly aussie women with work visas from, you guessed it.. All over the US, LA, OC, NY, Miami, Las Vegas, Hawaii, Caribbean, 80 degree aqua blue water of the Bahamas. Ensenada Mexico. Barcelona Spain is next after of course Guadalajara....You get the idea


----------



## World_Traveler (Jul 9, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> To your local INM office to turn in all the required documentation and pay the fees at a nearby bank. You'll be given more detailed instructions at the INM office.


OK, just making sure. Thank You Isla Verde!


----------



## World_Traveler (Jul 9, 2012)

Thank you all for the help! Especially TundraGreen... Tips hat 

Edgee, Let me know if you have any questions ;-)


----------



## edgeee (Jun 21, 2012)

World_Traveler said:


> Thank you all for the help! Especially TundraGreen... Tips hat
> 
> Edgee, Let me know if you have any questions ;-)


WT, be careful what you ask for, you just might get it!

i'm trying to be a writer, and we never run out of questions.
if i ever make it to lakeside, i'd like to put together some stories that the people have to tell, but only for those who would like that.
secrets are safe with me.

it sounds like it would take a lot of long nights of stories before you needed to repeat yourself. likewise, i'm sure.

would anyone here contribute if we had a thread in the junk yard for expat stories and/or adventures in Mexico?
or elsewhere, for that matter. a good story does not require any particular setting.

i don't want to flood the airwaves, but it seems La Chatarrería would be the right place for such a thing.

let's have a show of hands, would a 'my little story' thread be worth creating?

(please, don't vote here. PM me, or go start the thread yourself, in the junkyard.)

for me personally, i never tire of listening to good stories, and half the time the person inside the story doesn't realize how good it is.
the best ones have to be coaxed from concealment.

but...:focus:

now that i know a bit about GDL and lakeside, i'm debating which way to maximize my first visit. i'm thinking a hostel for 30-60 days.

it seems Ajijic is what best suits me long term, but until i visit, it's only a guess.
i'm thinking that renting in Chapala, (to the north side), or GDL south, or between Ajijic and Chapala, would all be inexpensive and allow me to explore more or less equally in all directions.
however, those areas would vary a great deal in many ways.

am i right to think i should avoid GDL south, for safety's sake?

i'm guessing in the middle between Ajijic and Chapala, (or Chapala centro), would be the most costly, but maybe the best way to sample both environments. does this 'central' median offer much in the way of rentals?
what is it actually like in the area between Ajijic and Chapala, a little bit north of the lake? i would expect that to be a little bit higher rent, (long term), but decreasing as you move farther from the water. is this accurate?

any thoughts?


----------



## World_Traveler (Jul 9, 2012)

Edgee, Best of luck to you with your writing! My adventures local and abroad are being saved for my future grandchildren, when they are old enough. 

I think where you stay will be relative as far as cost goes. Because, you may have to offset possible extra transportation cost. Not to mention time.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

edgeee said:


> ...
> it seems Ajijic is what best suits me long term, but until i visit, it's only a guess.
> i'm thinking that renting in Chapala, (to the north side), or GDL south, or between Ajijic and Chapala, would all be inexpensive and allow me to explore more or less equally in all directions.
> however, those areas would vary a great deal in many ways.
> ...


I would veto the Guadalajara south idea. Guadalajara and the Lake Chapala region are very different experiences. I suggest you do one or the other for your base. You can obviously visit both from either side. But the south side of Gdl has little to recommend it except the airport and, of course the road to Lake Chapala. There is Ixtahualcán de los Membrillos, but that is practically in Chapala, just the other side of the hills. No, if you want to use Gdl as a base, and I highly recommend it, you should live in Centro. It is the most Mexican and most fun part of the city. There are upscale suburbs but they are, well, suburban and you already know what they are like. Centro is a colonial city center with pedestrian walkways, churches and plazas everywhere, museums and lots of things to do. There is a bus from Centro to Chapala and Ajijic and other lakeside points so it is easy to get down there to check out that scene.

Incidentally, you mentioned safety re the south side of Gdl. That is not a problem. The sketchy part of Gdl from a traditional street crime point of view might be the east side, east of Calzada Independencia, but even that feels much safer to me than a typical US city. All of the drug related violence in Gdl has occurred in wealthy suburbs to the west, probably because the people involved have a lot of money and live in the expensive parts of town. Centro, between Calzada Independencia west to Chapultepec somewhere near Javier Mina/Juarez/Vallarta is the place to be. That is one street with three names.


----------

